# Kiki - trumpet ballad



## Rob (Oct 21, 2007)

please bear with me if I keep posting my trumpet things, I'm learning how to make wivi sound as natural as possible...

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/KikiWsolos.mp3

roberto


----------



## Blackster (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi Rob,

I like it a lot !!! Sounds really natural to me. Good work !! *thumps up*


----------



## Petri (Oct 21, 2007)

I second Blackster's comment. 

Sounds natural and expressive to me, definetly liking it! Good job! 

- Petri


----------



## Rob (Oct 21, 2007)

Blackster and Petri, thanks a lot for your comment...

roberto


----------



## Niah (Oct 21, 2007)

Fantastic !


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 21, 2007)

Really nice and natural sounding Rob. Tell us what you did to get the trumpet sound - external IR? 

Of course the composition is really nice too - keep it up!


----------



## Rob (Oct 21, 2007)

Niah @ 21st October 2007 said:


> Fantastic !



thanks Niah!


----------



## Rob (Oct 21, 2007)

Frederick Russ @ 21st October 2007 said:


> Really nice and natural sounding Rob. Tell us what you did to get the trumpet sound - external IR?



hi Frederick, thank you. Basically what I've done is:

1) choose the "external reverb" setting in the left panel, and reduced the room dimensions to 1m w, 2m h, 3m d. 
2) in the "late reverb" tab set the High-cut to 2600hz
3) right panel, vibrato tab; set tremolo to about -60% and vibrato to about 4%ò •   e' •   e( •   e) •   e* •   e+ •   e, •   e- •   e. •   e/ •   e0 •   e1 •   e2 –   e3 –   e4 –   e5 –   e6 –   e7 –   e8 –   e9 –   e: –   e; –   e< –   e= –   e> –   e? –   e@ –   eA –   eB –   eC –   eD


----------



## JBacal (Oct 21, 2007)

Enjoyed this a lot!

Best,
Jay


----------



## José Herring (Oct 21, 2007)

This is the kind of "mockup" that's going to make an awful lot of sample developers very nervous. 

I feel that overall the performance could be a little more expressive, but the sound and the piece are pretty spot on.

best,

Jose


----------



## rayinstirling (Oct 22, 2007)

Roberto,

If there has been a better virtual instrument mock-up of trumpet I've not heard it.
It's not real but it sure is close helped in no small part by your wonderful musicianship. Surprise! me and tell me you've not been asked if it can be used on the Wallander website as a demo. I'm now thinking of getting this WIVI thing just through this performance. Synth versus Sample what will we do with our big hard drives. Oh! and I enjoyed the rest of the combo especially that fella going thin on top at the piano.  

Regards

Ray


----------



## dannthr (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree, it's really frightening, and if you had some breath an valve noises, it would scare me to death, maybe even to zombie-age.


----------



## Rob (Oct 22, 2007)

JBacal @ 22nd October 2007 said:


> Enjoyed this a lot!
> 
> Best,
> Jay



thank you, Jay!


----------



## Rob (Oct 22, 2007)

josejherring @ 22nd October 2007 said:


> This is the kind of "mockup" that's going to make an awful lot of sample developers very nervous.



I hope not too nervous...  



> I feel that overall the performance could be a little more expressive, but the sound and the piece are pretty spot on.
> 
> best,
> 
> Jose



thanks Jose, being a ballad, I've tried to keep the subdued atmosphere we usually have in live performances...

r


----------



## Rob (Oct 22, 2007)

rayinstirling @ 22nd October 2007 said:


> Roberto,
> 
> If there has been a better virtual instrument mock-up of trumpet I've not heard it.
> It's not real but it sure is close helped in no small part by your wonderful musicianship. Surprise! me and tell me you've not been asked if it can be used on the Wallander website as a demo. I'm now thinking of getting this WIVI thing just through this performance. Synth versus Sample what will we do with our big hard drives. Oh! and I enjoyed the rest of the combo especially that fella going thin on top at the piano.
> ...



Ray, you are always too kind... and no, I haven't been asked  . 
If you feel like starting on a breath controller you might like the thing, otherwise I don't know... my piano player sends his regards

roberto


----------



## Rob (Oct 22, 2007)

Folmann @ 22nd October 2007 said:


> Love it to death and composition is excellent. The trumpet does sound slightly disconnected in the mix, but maybe that can be fixed by having the right settings in your master output verb.



I think you're right, the trumpet is slightly back compared to rhythm section. I remember this term "proximity effect", I wonder how to get it...



> However I miss human components in the trumpet (which is obviously beyond what the program can do), but I would add occasional breaths and slight blowing sounds on top of the performance to really get it there. Essentially just "blow air" over the composition, record it with a pop-filter and mix it slightly on trumpet. Ideally just sit with a trumpet and blow the air through it, while you touch its knobs too.
> 
> Anyway - superb mock-up - got the human feel, but lacks the sound of human.



I might try the human touch thing, Folmann, thank you for listening

r


----------



## Rob (Oct 22, 2007)

dannthr @ 22nd October 2007 said:


> I agree, it's really frightening, and if you had some breath an valve noises, it would scare me to death, maybe even to zombie-age.



Dan, thank you


----------



## rayinstirling (Oct 22, 2007)

dannthr @ Mon Oct 22 said:


> and if you had some breath an valve noises?



Roberto,

I know you have these breath and valve noises available to you. have you started adding them yet? cc12 and cc13  

Ray


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 22, 2007)

Rob @ Sun Oct 21 said:


> hi Frederick, thank you. Basically what I've done is:
> 
> 1) choose the "external reverb" setting in the left panel, and reduced the room dimensions to 1m w, 2m h, 3m d.
> 2) in the "late reverb" tab set the High-cut to 2600hz
> ...



Brilliant approach Rob - you achieved great results from the time you spent programming. Also, thanks so much for the additional information and settings - it helps a lot. I appreciate the fact that you went the extra mile by posting such a detailed roster - a true gentleman! 
o-[][]-o


----------



## Rob (Oct 22, 2007)

rayinstirling @ 22nd October 2007 said:


> Roberto,
> 
> I know you have these breath and valve noises available to you. have you started adding them yet? cc12 and cc13
> 
> Ray



thanks for reminding me...


----------



## Rob (Oct 22, 2007)

Frederick Russ @ 22nd October 2007 said:


> Brilliant approach Rob - you achieved great results from the time you spent programming. Also, thanks so much for the additional information and settings - it helps a lot. I appreciate the fact that you went the extra mile by posting such a detailed roster - a true gentleman!
> o-[][]-o



Frederick, I do believe this has to be a helping and serene place.
thank you, and cheers, o-[][]-o


----------



## re-peat (Oct 22, 2007)

Roberto,

This is really most impressive. And not just the trumpet simulation.
Very, very nice piece. Like all the other pieces you posted. 

Thanks!

_


----------



## Rob (Oct 22, 2007)

re-peat, thank you very much!

Roberto


----------



## Rob (Oct 23, 2007)

artsoundz @ 22nd October 2007 said:


> Yep- very nice. There is a cool Jazz presence here on this forum. Much appreciated.



thank you, artsoundz, I'm glad you like some jazz... I must admit I was reluctant at first, when I realized this is mostly a movie-soundtrack oriented place.

roberto


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 27, 2007)

This is great.

Which cc did you automate if I may ask?

Hannes


----------



## Rob (Oct 27, 2007)

Hannes_F @ 27th October 2007 said:


> This is great.
> 
> Which cc did you automate if I may ask?
> 
> Hannes



hi Hannes, just cc2 as the main controller and cc1 for vibrato...

r


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Rob :D ,

this is so very nice, I like it very much! 

And, the piano as the trumpet...., greaaaaaaat!

Best whishes!

Gunther


----------



## Coqui (Oct 28, 2007)

Perfetto 

Che tromba è?

Ciao,
r.


----------



## Rob (Oct 28, 2007)

fa parte della libreria di brass di A. Wallander, che in realta' e' un synth di tipo particolare...

ciao

roberto


----------



## videohlper (Nov 2, 2007)

From the first note, you had three strikes going against you:

I'm a clod when it comes to Jazz so I'm biased against it sometimes. I was in the mood to hear big orchestral stuff. My mood was crappy. Blah blah blah.

Then, holy crap! What a great piece! The writing, the playing, the emotiveness (is that a word? Emotivity? Emotionness? Emotionation?) -- anyway, completely turned my head around. Amazing.

It even inspired me into re-opening an orchestral piece I had "finished" and re-did the trumpets with new WIVI parameters. Thanks for the kick in the pants. 

(Note: Sure, my orchestral piece still sucks, but now I'm seeing what the trumpets COULD sound like with more work. LOTS more work). 

Really great writing/performance.

Stew


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow! This piece is really nice! Love the composition and would easily believe that trumpet. My hat's off. o-[][]-o


----------

